# Replacement tractor for my M7040 arrived today!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sold the M7040 last week.
New (used) 2011 M9540 just arrived.
It has the 24speed "dual speed" transmission. Really tricked out.
Only 367 hours. Still has factory extended warranty on her. 
Feels like a new tractor.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good. Are you sharing how much she set you back? Cast rears, one set of weights?

Rim guard?

I am jealous. Congrats. How does the teanny compare to the 126? What are you planning on for breakdown of tasks between that and the 126?

What kept you orange? And recent? Nice looking rig.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Well that's a fine machine, congrats , I wish you many happy hours in it. What's ticking me off is the pleasant looking weather in the background. Outside my door is hard frozen snowdrifts and ice can't believe we're in the same state!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be pissed too svf, nice looking tractor JD, it'll serve you well I'm sure! Nothin like new iron!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice! I like the dual speed option and it looks like someone opted for 3 sets of remotes, very nice.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks sweet, may you have many hours of trouble free operation....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Looks good. Are you sharing how much she set you back?


$40,500. Only 370 hrs, loader and extended warranty. I hear the dual speed is a pretty pricey upgrade.



> Cast rears, one set of weights?


 Yes sir. Wish it had 2 or 3 sets. 


> Rim guard?


 no rim guard. I didn't like it when I had it in M7040. 


> I am jealous. Congrats. How does the teanny compare to the 126?


 thanks. It actually has more gears than 126 (24 versus 16) more than I'll ever need. But the 126 is power shift. This is like no other transmission I've ever seen. It's a 6 speed console shifter with a separate 2 speed Hi/Lo range shifter. On the 6 speed is a orange button. Push it anytime and it drops into a low range within the 6 speed. Turtle light comes on. Push it again and it goes back to hi range within the 6 speed. So it has 24 total gears available. Plus it has the hydraulic shuttle. It also has a park brake lever next to 6 speed shifter. You put shifter in N and move the lever forward and it locks transmission like Park in a truck. Really nice. 
Another thing that sets the 9540 apart from the smaller 40's is it has hydraulic wet brakes. Also, when you hit both brakes together, it locks the front diff into 4WD for stronger braking. Tires are Titans with lots of tread and much wider than on 7040.
Also has locking front differential, extra lift capacity at 3 point (8,600 lbs), 3 sets of remotes and nice an air ride seat. 


> What are you planning on for breakdown of tasks between that and the 126?


Main reason I bought it was 7040 could only really be used to rake or Ted. It really was difficult to find the right gear with the 8 speed for tedding and raking. I wanted a tractor that could do that, run the discbine, the baler, or the 15 foot bush hog. With 84 PTO and this transmission it'll do all of them except on the steepest of hills.



> What kept you orange? And recent? Nice looking rig.


I just really really like this particular model. No pollution crap and a nice warranty, too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me likes that tranny.....tier 3? Air ride seat....sweet, ur gonna love it JD9540


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice looking tractor.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Only thing that could make it better is if it was painted green! nice looking ride, time to mow some hay!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If my Bota dealer had that sitting on the lot for that price we would be talking. They like taking trades. That's how I got a 7040 in the first place.

Sounds like a good deal. Hope it makes you lots of cash.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations JD great looking piece of iron. Like the three remotes also the fact that you can use either tractor on all of your equipment will make your life a lot easier. Hope you have great service out of it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Little off topic but I was really happy what I got for my M7040.
Paid $30,000 in 1/2010
Sold $29,000 in 2/2015
That's damn good resale value.

So I owned it for 5 years & 1,100 hours for $1,000. 
I cant remember fixing much of anything on it (that was kubotas fault). 
Few hundred here or there, but nothing major.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Me likes that tranny.....tier 3? Air ride seat....sweet, ur gonna love it JD9540


Yep, tier 3  yet feels like it's new. Air ride seat makes a BIG difference. Love the wider tires for my soft fields. One of my customers disliked the pizza cutters on my 7040. 
Going straight to work loading mushroom soil. It'll make loading faster for sure. 
I'm really happy with it. Feels stout......like a bull.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations. Nice looking machine! !


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice tractor, good price. Congratulations!

You did very well buying and selling your 7040. Putting that money on the new one makes it even sweeter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Little off topic but I was really happy what I got for my M7040.
> Paid $30,000 in 1/2010
> Sold $29,000 in 2/2015
> That's damn good resale value.
> ...


But I thought it had to be green to have resale??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> But I thought it had to be green to have resale??


I think they charge you upfront for that resale 

In all seriousness, everything has has good value strength over the last five years. But making the jump from the 7040 to the near-new 9540 seems like a good move regardless and a good transfer of value. Happy haying.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome tractor.

There's a platform M9540 at the dairy farm I work at, I love using it, the six speed shifter is really nice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got a surprise. Rims are filled. Seems like water to me. Has no real smell and looks pretty clear. 
Now what? Is it just put Schroeder valves down towards ground and drain out I guess....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe drain enough to check it in your freezer? In your warm climate it probably doesn't get that cold anyway.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Agree check some in freezer. It might be a winter windshield washer fluid. How full are the tires?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That's cause 397 hours is new. Enjoy!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Any history on the tractor? From down south? Any idea what it was used for or?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Just got a surprise. Rims are filled. Seems like water to me. Has no real smell and looks pretty clear.
> Now what? Is it just put Schroeder valves down towards ground and drain out I guess....


I have some thing similar in my New Holland. I was told it is similar to windshield fluid. Don't remember much about it now.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good idea on checking for freeze in freezer.
Never put anything in front tires though. I want to get it out of fronts.
If it was bought near Ft Campbell, would there be a danger of freezing?
If its WW fluid, is that unsafe to leak onto ground? Is it harmful to soil? I would think it is.



> Any history on the tractor? From down south? Any idea what it was used for or?


It was owned by an elderly farmer near Ft Campbell. The guy that sold it to me told me he bought it in 2011 for a write off on taxes. Then he began to go blind a year ago....tragic. I really feel bad for the elderly. My parents died such painful deaths. Couldn't imagine going blind as a retirement gift.
First pictures I got of it, she had a disc connected to her. So he was discing, planting with it. By the looks of it, it was stored inside. Photos show it stored in a very clean pole barn


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like you did good

Three remotes? Heck im still stuck in the land of single remotes. Only two of our six have two remotes....

Sure its January down there? I guess PA is three different worlds


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Washer fluid wont be very bad for the soil. A mix of water and methanol. It will all evaporate. Heck you should see how they use methanol on oil leases around here. Spray it like water on everything to keep things from freezing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

He got back to me and told me the tires are filled with alcohol???.
Is that even possible? Wouldn't that be highly flammable?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> He got back to me and told me the tires are filled with alcohol???.
> Is that even possible? Wouldn't that be highly flammable?


Guess it depends on what type alcohol....none will freeze readily although it seems expensive


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> He got back to me and told me the tires are filled with alcohol???.
> Is that even possible? Wouldn't that be highly flammable?


Water and alcohol mixture is used all the time. Better than using calcium chloride as the antifreeze.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> He got back to me and told me the tires are filled with alcohol???.
> Is that even possible? Wouldn't that be highly flammable?


I have known the terms "methanol" and "alcohol" used interchangably. Easier to remember a word one already knows than adding a new word to the vocabulary.

Mentioning you have Meth in your tires around here will get some funny looks.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If all the tires are filled with this mix, you may want to find a good plastic barrel and keep the rest of it. Never know when you may get a flat on the rears and then you will be needing some. NIce tractor you bought, i tried one out with a 1000 hrs on a while back and was really impressed.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

So JD, tell us about the loader and how you plan to use it. It would appear that it comes with "height position" or "power position". Is that interchangeable on the same loader? Which is yours?
Congtats on the "new" tractor, Dave


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Height and power just move a pin.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Look at third pic in first post. There is a pin that connects hydraulic cylinder to the loader. It is in height mode. Move pin to lower hole on both sides is power mode.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't even thought about that yet. Still trying to get the stupid grin off my face. Haven't smiled since mom died.
I know loader will lift 2 4x5 round bales, but will it lift back tires off ground. Then I'll want fluid, but flats are a PITA with fluid. Also don't want future rust problems, so I think I'm removing it. I'm thinking about another set of weights. 
I just don't know what alcohol to the ground (if it will harm the ground).


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I haven't even thought about that yet. Still trying to get the stupid grin off my face. Haven't smiled since mom died.
> I know loader will lift 2 4x5 round bales, but will it lift back tires off ground. Then I'll want fluid, but flats are a PITA with fluid. Also don't want future rust problems, so I think I'm removing it. I'm thinking about another set of weights.
> I just don't know what alcohol to the ground (if it will harm the ground).


Isn't the the point of the "alcohol" cocktail that it's non-corrosive?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Isn't the the point of the "alcohol" cocktail that it's non-corrosive?


I would think if there water in there, even mixed with alcohol, it would still rust the rims.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

On my kubota 8560 I have the cast rims. Plus 3 weights on each side. One on the inside of rim and two on outside. No fluid. Pick up 2 4x5 bales all the time. But the 60 series was made a bit heavier than the 40 series. I also think my has the 180 pound weights instead of the 160 pound weights.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I realize that a lot of you have an aversion to Rimguard because of the mess when you have a leak, but for my money, it's the way to go! It's as heavy as CaCl, is non-corrosive, is bio-degradable, and is way cheaper than cast iron. Both my 5610s have it installed, but the 3910 still has CaCl, only because I haven't had a flat since it was installed. Being of the same weight per gallon as CaCl, I could replace with Rimguard one tire at a time, if necessary!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I realize that a lot of you have an aversion to Rimguard because of the mess when you have a leak, but for my money, it's the way to go! It's as heavy as CaCl, is non-corrosive, is bio-degradable, and is way cheaper than cast iron. Both my 5610s have it installed, but the 3910 still has CaCl, only because I haven't had a flat since it was installed. Being of the same weight per gallon as CaCl, I could replace with Rimguard one tire at a time, if necessary!


Too many bad memories of rim guard squirting all over tractor with all 3 of my flats. i get asked to do a lot of different fields and not just the same ones over and over. Therefore, lots of potential flats. I'm going to add more sets of cast weights as soon as $ is available. 
I'm not diggin' the alcohol in the front rims. Want that out asap. 
Mowed a field of dead goldenrod yesterday and I was impressed with ride, stability, and finding the right speed in the 9540 dul speed compared to 7040.
Love the wet brakes and auto 4WD engagement when braking, too. Really like the easy to engage parking brake. 
Another cool bonus: didn't know the dual speed was a 40 km/hr (24mph) 
Fast as the 126x! 
7040 did about 19 mph.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm another jealous one...love what I see of it!! Congratulations!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Too many bad memories of rim guard squirting all over tractor with all 3 of my flats. i get asked to do a lot of different fields and not just the same ones over and over. Therefore, lots of potential flats. I'm going to add more sets of cast weights as soon as $ is available.
> I'm not diggin' the alcohol in the front rims. Want that out asap.
> Mowed a field of dead goldenrod yesterday and I was impressed with ride, stability, and finding the right speed in the 9540 dul speed compared to 7040.
> Love the wet brakes and auto 4WD engagement when braking, too. Really like the easy to engage parking brake.
> ...


Got to love that road gear. My cousin's 7200 has it and I got it to about 21mph an that was enough for me. I was pulling a field finisher and packer with it. You wouldn't think 5 mph would seem like much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes all the difference in the world when you're working against the clock


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

just a heads up to you and anybody else with that stupid orange guard on the front of your tractor. REINFORCE IT!!!! it only has a pin and two little tabs basically tack welded to it. if anything hits it, it will fold into the front of your tractor.....Don't ask how I know.

Grab some extra metal or even complete the welds that should have been completed at the factory.

Other then that sweet tractor....I wish I had of been able to find one with the 24 speed. the 8x8 just came a long at to good a price


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

HAY Y'ALL,
Update on the 9540:
Put about 15 hours of loader work on it.
I think I really lucked out and did my research. This little bugger is fantastic!
Sick power, great road speed, strong/fast loader hydraulics, nice seat, radial tires, easy on fuel, no pollution crap 

I'm loving this thing. Begs to be worked hard!!! I think I like it more than the bigger 126X. 
I think this may be about a perfect round baler tractor, IMO. 
I highly recommend it for anyone with 100-200 acres of round baling.

Oh did I mention it has a 24 speed dual speed transmission?!? Lol
Sorry, I'm just lovin this thing.
Here's a photo of it without loader right before I bought it


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are a kid in the candy store on December 26th! Glad you like it. Doing your homework pays off.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD, I shoure coulda used that thing today. I spent about 3 hours in low 1st, clutch-in RPM's at about 560, bogging to about 510 or lower sometimes. Sometimes even had to raise it up high & make another pass lower. (Pulling a little 9' Bush Hog. )


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why don't the cows get to eat that?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

This is in a



deadmoose said:


> Why don't the cows get to eat that?


It's Cogongrass. Some nasty stuff that's not good for anything except to hold the soil in place (which is why our gooberment brought it in) and to smother out anything else once it gets started growing. Don't think the cows would touch the stuff.

This is in about a 5 acre field that also had a lot of I think Elephant grass. He's only fenced the 2 sides next to the road, the back sides are still open to the woods, so he has some hogs coming in. He doesn't have any cattle, and the ground would take a LOT of work to get pasture grass established.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> JD, I shoure coulda used that thing today. I spent about 3 hours in low 1st, clutch-in RPM's at about 560, bogging to about 510 or lower sometimes. Sometimes even had to raise it up high & make another pass lower. (Pulling a little 9' Bush Hog. )


That's why I upgraded. 7040 is a great tractor. Perfect for small squares of flat ground round baling. Problem is, I don't have flat ground. 
The difference between 9540 and 7040 is a lot bigger than I thought. Rear axle & 3pt lift cylinders in 9540 are massive. Front tires are same size as 126x! 
When you opt for the dual speed, you not only get 24 speeds, but you also get a package of upgrades:
Automatic 4WD braking
Push-button 4WD (not the pull up rod) and it works much better-doesn't stay stuck in 4WD
"Slap button" PTO, instead of PTO lever.
Extra heavy duty 3pt hitch lift capacity (7275 lbs). 
Also has horn. 7040 didn't.
Mine came with radial tires, too. My M7040 came with non radials, but maybe they changed?
Ride difference and contact patch to ground is much better with radials.
I think I'm going to add KSR to the loader. I'll do the rear wiper/washer myself.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why isn't a horn standard equipment. I have wished I had one. That must add about $9 to install @ the factory.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Why isn't a horn standard equipment. I have wished I had one. That must add about $9 to install @ the factory.


My '11 M7040 came from factory with a horn. What I wish it had is a parking brake lock indicator LIGHT.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> My '11 M7040 came from factory with a horn. What I wish it had is a parking brake lock indicator LIGHT.


I LOVE the parking brake lock next to shifter. Much better than depressing brake and pulling up lock lever.
Haven't seen need for indicator light since tractor can't move with shifter in neutral and parking brake lever engaged.
Did your 7040 come with a lever next to shifter for park brake, or do you have to depress brakes, then pull on lever?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Did your 7040 come with a lever next to shifter for park brake, or do you have to depress brakes, then pull on lever?


Depress brake pedals then lock down. With no indicator light or buzzer it's real easy for an "ol geezer such as I" to drive off with brakes pedals locked down. Therefore I use FEL for an anchor in lieu of brakes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Depress brake pedals then lock down. With no indicator light or buzzer it's real easy for an "ol geezer such as I" to drive off with brakes pedals locked down. Therefore I use FEL for an anchor in lieu of brakes!!!!!!!!!


The New Holland has a brake lever and no light or beeper. I do the same thing drive off with the brake engaged.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Depress brake pedals then lock down. With no indicator light or buzzer it's real easy for an "ol geezer such as I" to drive off with brakes pedals locked down. Therefore I use FEL for an anchor in lieu of brakes!!!!!!!!!


You aren't the only one guilty. I remind myself every time I use the park brake not to forget to take it off. And forget too many times. Not an age issue.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always felt that was a pretty big negative with the smalle M series kubotas.
My M126X has a hand brake lever on left side of seat. Sounds an alarm if you forget and has "P" light on dash.

I think it's more important on wet brakes than dry brakes. Wet brakes can be damaged to a high cost when you drive with them "on"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have tubeless tires filling the tires won't cause much rust issues, if they have tubes then a wee bit of fluid gets between the tube and rim kiss the rim goodbye in short order. Not sure why, but we have the tires loaded on our big four wheel drive, have been for fifteen years or so, tubeless, had one off last year, rim still looks like new.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

You can use windshield washer fluid as ballast for both tube and tubless tires with very minimal threat of corrosion. Also RV anti freeze works too.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> That's why I upgraded. 7040 is a great tractor. Perfect for small squares of flat ground round baling. Problem is, I don't have flat ground.
> The difference between 9540 and 7040 is a lot bigger than I thought. Rear axle & 3pt lift cylinders in 9540 are massive. Front tires are same size as 126x!
> When you opt for the dual speed, you not only get 24 speeds, but you also get a package of upgrades:
> Automatic 4WD braking
> ...


Keep rubbin' it in, will ya? :angry:

SWMBO has already been on me to sell some of the toys....er, equipment I have accumulated in the last couple years. Especially since 1) my main buyer went to rounds which cut out a LOT more income than squares, and 2) Mother Nature has pi$$ed on my plans to cut every time the ground gets dry enough to cut the last 1/2 of my crop since July. :angry:

But dang-it-man, that tractor sounds SWEEET!!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Local dealer here has a 2005? M105, has that same tranny. Tried it out, really liked that creep option. Thought of trading my 7040, as the 105 has 800 hours or so, but it is the older style cab and is a much larger frame than the 7040. My next one will be the bugger HP, but same frame.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

atgreene said:


> Local dealer here has a 2005? M105, has that same tranny. Tried it out, really liked that creep option. Thought of trading my 7040, as the 105 has 800 hours or so, but it is the older style cab and is a much larger frame than the 7040. My next one will be the bugger HP, but same frame.


I was actually in a similar predicament. I had found a nice used M95x 16 speed powershift for a similar price as the M9540 24-Dual Speed I just bought.
I liked it better because
1. 16 speed powershift
2. weighs 2000 pounds more
3. has seat just like my M126x with with all the controls built into right armrest
4. 3pt raise/lower buttons on fenders.

weird thing is even though they have same 95 engine HP, my 9540 has 5 more PTO HP (85 versus 80 on the M95x). That 5 HP worried me. My discbine needs a minimum of 80 and I have hills.
Also, the 95x is a bigger frame and the loader hangs out a lot. More difficult to manuever. I have its bigger brother, the M126x and I wouldnt want the same frame with 30 less HP.
Kubota built a few of the "MX" series features into the M9540 (auto 4WD braking, punch button PTO, electric switch 4WD and wet brakes, heavy lift 3 point to name a few)
Soooo, I opted for the biggest M over the smallest MX. I can make the 9540 weigh more with its filled rims and wheel weights, I bet Im pushing 8,500-9,000 now.

Glad I did it. Its a real tiger. I love it. Only thing that would have made it better is a powershift instead of the dual speed.


----------

